
McConnell Plan to give $1,200 to individuals, $2,400 to couples - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-19/stimulus-plan-draft-would-give-1-200-payments-to-individuals
======
raidicy
"A centerpiece of the package is tax rebates to individuals of $1,200 and
$2,400 for married couples."

Does rebate mean 1,200 off of your yearly taxes?

